# Quail Vivarium



## Faoladh (Apr 25, 2021)

Just wanted to show off my little flock and their setup



http://imgur.com/a/5ormfac


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

What sort of quail breed are they? Guessing not much bigger than a day old chick?
Is this to supply eggs for your snake?

I presume quail metabolism command a lot more maintenance husbandry and ventilation than our usual herptiles?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

They look cute but don't they need a ventilated aviary like enclosure? You often see them at the bottom of outdoor aviaries or does it depend on which type they are?


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

I also think this is not ideal for Quail. I know it's an exo so probably has a mesh lid but still you may struggle with ventilation. We have kept Quail in the past but in outside aviaries. I do like Quail but hubby says no more as they are too messy lol.


----------



## frogeyed (Nov 8, 2012)

Faoladh said:


> Just wanted to show off my little flock and their setup
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/5ormfac


You'll have a lot of fun with maintenance in that set up.
If you are going to keep that set up, I'd suggest having a small computer fan on top of the mesh lid, placed to one side to draw air in and out the open side.


----------



## Crablet (Dec 27, 2012)

This is not a suitable enclosure for birds


----------



## Faoladh (Apr 25, 2021)

Swindinian said:


> What sort of quail breed are they? Guessing not much bigger than a day old chick?
> Is this to supply eggs for your snake?
> 
> I presume quail metabolism command a lot more maintenance husbandry and ventilation than our usual herptiles?


Species is Chinese painted quail and they are about 3.5-4.5 inches long. They supply eggs for the snake, my ferrets, my dog and they’re very cute.

I have been working at various farms, petting zoos etc since I was 11 so my idea of complex or difficult husbandry might not be the same as someone else. They did spend their first 4 weeks in the vivarium above my snake with a heat lamp, I spot clean the cage every day (definitely more frequent than the snakes) and supplement their layer feed with millet, fresh fruit and veg and black soldier fly larvae. They also get soluble and insoluble grit containing oyster shell and a vitamin complex in their water including D3 for optimum calcium absorption.

They can be temperamental little ****ers admittedly. Quail have a reputation for killing eachother and themselves, but I’m managing my little flock quite well.


----------



## Faoladh (Apr 25, 2021)

Crablet said:


> This is not a suitable enclosure for birds


I assure you, they are fine. I am more than aware of quail’s propensity toward respiratory infections and therefore the tank is in a well ventilated room with at least 12 hours of natural light a day. The height is the recommended height (if not, then always go 6ft plus) to discourage them from jumping and breaking their necks. There is ventilation along the front of the cage which is also cleaned and wiped down with vinegar solution every single day and all dust and debris removed
From the bottom of the substrate. The top is mesh, a) for ventilation and b) to avoid head and neck injuries should any of them jump, which they don’t. They have more than the recommended amount of square footage per bird and are in bonded pairs as is recommended rather than the overcrowded mixed flocks in wire battery cages most people keep quail in. I have been working in animal care in some capacity for over 15 years and attained a distinction in relevant qualifications for keeping animals.


----------



## Faoladh (Apr 25, 2021)

frogeyed said:


> You'll have a lot of fun with maintenance in that set up.
> If you are going to keep that set up, I'd suggest having a small computer fan on top of the mesh lid, placed to one side to draw air in and out the open side.


They’ve already been in there several months and the hens are laying daily. I am quite capable of keeping it clean as you can see and there is an air purifier going 24/7.


----------



## Faoladh (Apr 25, 2021)

Debbie1962 said:


> I also think this is not ideal for Quail. I know it's an exo so probably has a mesh lid but still you may struggle with ventilation. We have kept Quail in the past but in outside aviaries. I do like Quail but hubby says no more as they are too messy lol.


They’re not messy, you just have to be willing to clean up after them every day. Too many people rely on wire floors and deep litter reeking of ammonia. Yes they have a mesh lid, in a very open room where the windows are usually open and an air purifier is going 24 hours a day. I have asthma and extreme allergies, my ferrets are also susceptible to respiratory infections so I am meticulous about keeping dust low and air quality high. I had yet to wipe one of the big leaves after a particularly vigorous dust bath though, forgot to take more wet wipes


----------



## Faoladh (Apr 25, 2021)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> They look cute but don't they need a ventilated aviary like enclosure? You often see them at the bottom of outdoor aviaries or does it depend on which type they are?


There is a mesh lid and ventilation at the front of the enclosure. They do not suffer any kind of respiratory sickness. There’s only 4 of them and I keep it clean. They often don’t get on well with other species of birds. I honestly would be worried about them in a mixed species pen and think they get neglected as ‘clean up birds’. They are quite highly strung and I think such open aviaries often stress them


----------



## Faoladh (Apr 25, 2021)

Here’s some videos of them when they were babies. I hatched them in this Exo Terra

Teaching them what food and water is



http://imgur.com/a/o8IeFJk


----------



## Faoladh (Apr 25, 2021)

Debbie1962 said:


> I also think this is not ideal for Quail. I know it's an exo so probably has a mesh lid but still you may struggle with ventilation. We have kept Quail in the past but in outside aviaries. I do like Quail but hubby says no more as they are too messy lol.


I aam inundated with eggs. These things are egg laying machines


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Faoladh said:


> I aam inundated with eggs. These things are egg laying machines


Oh yes they are excellent layers lol.


----------



## Faoladh (Apr 25, 2021)

Debbie1962 said:


> Oh yes they are excellent layers lol.


Everyone is very happy. We also have a regular hedgehog who comes for dinner now. Will have to get pics off another phone though


----------

